# Problem spraying Zinsser odourless cover stain



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Pros,

I'm having a very odd problem trying to spray oil based primer, specifically Zinsser's oil based odourless primer (same as cover stain).

I was spraying cabinet boxes and cabinet doors. The problem was that I was getting heavy lines at the top and bottom of the spray pattern.

I tried various pressures and at the max of 3000psi on my sprayer, even with the air assisted compressor also engaged at max air, the lines were still present.

I started with a fine finish tip (210) and the lines were horrible. I tried larger tips and after contacting graco tried a 517 at their recommendation. This helped almost reduce the lines but then the finish was much too heavy and spraying was very difficult as a result of it putting out so much product so quickly.

I also thinned it 10%.

I also found it near impossible to sand, it would just gum up the sandpaper even after being allowed to dry 2 days.

I have another set of cabinet doors that require oil primer and need to know where I'm going wrong. I would like to have a slower and more controlled spray with my air assisted machine to achieve a fine finish. I'd like to be able to use a fine finish tip if not at least a smaller How can I enable the primer to spray easily?

Thanks in advance for the input.



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

JonM said:


> Hey Pros,
> 
> I'm having a very odd problem trying to spray oil based primer, specifically Zinsser's oil based odourless primer (same as cover stain).
> 
> ...


What did you thin it with?

Also, the product TDS suggest 7 day cure. I'm not certain this is the best product for sanding. Maybe a sanding sealer would have been better?


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Thinned with paint thinner.




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Graco recommended you spraying cabinets with a 517?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Graco recommended you spraying cabinets with a 517?


Way too big. 
.309 range would be more like it


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think ur pressure is low. Crank it up with that .310. I wouldn't thin out the product either. Shoot it straight.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

At 2700-3000 psi (max for both my sprayers) and .310 tip I am getting the heavy lines though. My tips are almost new as well


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Graco recommended you spraying cabinets with a 517?



Yes I called their tech support and he said I would have to use a 17 or 19 orifice size tip because it's a heavier bodied material. Using a 517 definitely helped reduce the lines but I know I should be able to spray if with a finer tip. Also spraying cabinets with a 517 was near impossible.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I only use a x15-x17 even spraying coverstain. I've never had a line issue with that though.(I usually use a 315, or 415 even I spray)

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Just because the display says 3000psi doesn't mean thats what you're getting.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

You might be right but regardless my graco 490 and graco 395 finish pro ii only go up to approx 3000 psi so I can't spray at a higher psi if that's the issie


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Usually those heavy lines are caused by one or more of the following:
-product too thick
-pressure too low
-clogged filters or tips

Perhaps you might do some professional troubleshooting to find the culprit. Just FYI, heating up the product will help the flow, but it's July, so I'd hesitate to put that before the other 3 usual suspects. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Usually those heavy lines are caused by one or more of the following:
> -product too thick
> -pressure too low
> -clogged filters or tips
> ...


Hes right, clogged filter. Its low pressure. I use that on all trim and it sprays like a dream. it's pretty good you won't even have to sand it. Use 310 or 12


----------

